# Wow!anyone shoot the Siletto yet?



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

What? No one likes PSE??? My chaos is for sale. I gotta have that bow!


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

I shot one 4 days ago when I tried 3 bows.

Take this with a grain of salt. I only started 18 months ago with archery.

PSE Stilletto set at 45# 24DL: Felt heavy but well balanced and good draw cycle
Bowtech Assassin SD (shop did not have the Heartbreaker) set 50# (50-60 bow) 24DL: Felt rough for me but was well balanced
Mathews Jewel set at 45# 24.5DL: Felt top heavy but light, very smooth draw. Did not like grip, so replacing it.

I wish I had opportunity to shoot the Heartbreaker since the Assassin SD is not exactly the same, but I was limited on shops that carry Bowtech and the distance to those shops.

Due to my sort DL and elk hunting, I wanted to go as high as possible for DW to help with KE.

I am short at 5'4". I have a very short torso, so the Jewel's size was more comfortable to me. Nice when hiking through thick forest.

Due to a left shoulder issue, the extra weight of the Stilletto was noticeable. I was concerned with overtaxing my left shoulder, so I passed on it. I thought it was a nice bow that people should consider with the top end women's bows.

I ordered a Mathews Jewel 55#. I presently shoot 52.5#, so the Jewel will give me more flexibility in DW than the other bows will give.

Due to price, I really wanted to try the Heartbreaker, but I am not willing to buy a bow without trying it.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

the assassin sd is the same as the heartbreaker, only diffrence is the 70# limbs,and the stickers.
ibo is the same as is the a.t.a,and brace hight.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I do not have the luxury of trying the jewel. I want to, but the shops are too far that actually have the bow. I am not crazy about how it looks. I will try the heartbreaker. I did notice the weight difference big time between the chaos, my strings were being replaced on, and the stilletto. I have serious shoulder/elbow/wrist etc issues.too. I loved the draw, even at the 45# it was set at. I do wish the weight was more attended to by pse. On stats it is only a half of a pound. But the shot was much upgraded from my chaos. I miss that feel from my old super short. The power/accuracy has been missed by me . I do like my sr-71, but it will probably be a better 3d bow and my early season bow. I have to look hard, but I liked it.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I have shot the Steletto and thought it was a great bow. The Jewl is only 4 ounces lighter and at a 29 draw ibo at 325 and the Siletto is at a 27.5 and ibo 318. So as far as speed goes they are about the same.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I might get to try a jewel the hard way.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Bummer. It was sold before I asked


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Update! I tried to buy two jewels, and impossible w/no warrenty, or too late. Just as well. I shot the stiletto again, and it is too fast and smooth to pass up, (and for 350$ less), so I have one coming in the skull camo!!! TOO COOL!!!!


----------



## B&B archers (Nov 11, 2009)

bought myself a pink jewel after being a martin shooter for the past three years.

LOVE IT SOOO MUCH
it is so quiet and faster than the leopard


----------



## spankustang (Sep 2, 2010)

My wife loves her Stiletto. And it is incredibly FAST and QUIET. Shot her 240 grain arrow *251 FPS*! That's at 25.5 draw length and ONLY 32# of draw weight!! Just amazing!!


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

And the skull camo w/ pink and black accesorries is too hot!! I looks like deer lightening!!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Just curious why so many women focus their search to “Youth/Women” bows? There are so many options out there that would provide better performance and even extra speed for all the 3D shooters out there. For instance, try the PSE Revenge, great shooting bow. I have always shot Hoyt and after shooting the PSE Revenge it now has replaced my Hoyt Vulcan for my 3D bow.


----------



## spankustang (Sep 2, 2010)

thedogmother said:


> Just curious why so many women focus their search to “Youth/Women” bows? There are so many options out there that would provide better performance and even extra speed for all the 3D shooters out there. For instance, try the PSE Revenge, great shooting bow. I have always shot Hoyt and after shooting the PSE Revenge it now has replaced my Hoyt Vulcan for my 3D bow.


My guess is because a lot of women can't pull back 40-50# limbs. And...........the newer womens bows are designed to have more speed at less poundage and draw length than a mans bow.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

spankustang said:


> My guess is because a lot of women can't pull back 40-50# limbs. And...........the newer womens bows are designed to have more speed at less poundage and draw length than a mans bow.



You would be suprised at how many women pull 40-50 lb bows, most women that I shoot with shoot at least 40-50. For hunting I shoot about 49 and for 3d I shoot about 47....and I wouldn't consider myself a massive hulking amazon woman, just regular. I have two c 4's, a prestige and a Hoyt CRX 35, all are 40-50 lbs.


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm also waiting to get to shoot the PSE Revenge this weekend instead of the Stiletto. Specs look better on the Revenge.  I also pull 48" on my hunting rig and for 3D but do back down to 40# for 5 spot targets.


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

absolutecool said:


> You would be suprised at how many women pull 40-50 lb bows, most women that I shoot with shoot at least 40-50. For hunting I shoot about 49 and for 3d I shoot about 47....and I wouldn't consider myself a massive hulking amazon woman, just regular. I have two c 4's, a prestige and a Hoyt CRX 35, all are 40-50 lbs.


Agree! Everytime someone here posts the question "What poundage do you shoot and what's your draw length?" I am always amazed on how many pull more than 50#'s and how many have draw lengths that average around 25.5 and 26.5

Nebraska Gal

I think you will like the Revenge. It is a nice shooting bow.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

thedogmother said:


> Agree! Everytime someone here posts the question "What poundage do you shoot and what's your draw length?" I am always amazed on how many pull more than 50#'s and how many have draw lengths that average around 25.5 and 26.5
> 
> Nebraska Gal
> 
> I think you will like the Revenge. It is a nice shooting bow.



Agreed, my draw is around 26.5, I know gals that have short draws...like 24.5 that are pulling more pounds than me. I feel lucky to be 26.5...lol....I hate to go to a 'box' store and a man be there with his wife or girlfriend or whatever and he is picking her out a bow. A 'starter' bow. Junk, they don't want to spend the money on their woman in case she doesn't like the sport...well if you buy her crappy equipment right off the bat she won't like it because her bow is gonna be junk. When my husband got me my first bow he got me the top of the line whatever it was back then. He didn't care to spend the money go get me better equipment to keep me in the sport. We are by no means rich but archery is all we do so we can put our money in it. As my skills developed he kept upgrading my bows, he has never brought me a 'youth' bow....I know my bows as well and I also know he would never do that to me. It would kinda be like me going to a pawn shop and buying him a used whitetail two with a bunch of stuff on it and asking him to go shoot it and have fun...

I hate to sound harsh but this is how I feel, you get out what you put into this sport, you don't have to put $1000 into your first set up but at least try to get something grown up for a grown up...


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I have had two mens bows, a pse super short, and my sr-71, one kids bow, the chaos, and soon the stiletto. I loved the ss, the speed and accuracy, but it didnt go shorter than 27", and that was too long/heavy for me. The sr-71 is a bullet shooter, fast and accurate too, but a tad big, heavy and too harsh to hunt with late season for me. They are finally starting to figure out there is a need for a serious womens bow. Shorter draw, lighter weight, smooth, fast and accurate. That is the one I am looking for. I hope the stiletto is my dream bow. I will find out. I agree about buying a junk bow first time around. If I didnt have the super short, before the chaos, I would have gotten frustrated with accuracy and distance shooting, and quit, or went back to my recurve. The chaos is nice for the price, fast, light, but after many upgrades, peep, strings, string stop, etc. It was still hit and miss my mark in groups, and distance was limited because you cant shoot further, if you cant groups well closer!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Just because a bow is not labeled “Youth/Women” I wouldn’t consider it only a “men’s” bow. Generally these mainline bows are going to be more balanced, accurate and tunable. I do understand that most of the mainline bows do not go under a 25.5” draw and for the women out there that have draws shorter than 25.5, it is great there is a good option out there for them. However, I think a lot of women get stuck on a bow labeled for Women and do not give other bows (better bows) a chance. Just a thought, why don’t the Pro Women shooters choose a Passion, Vixen, Stiletto, etc.?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

thedogmother said:


> Just because a bow is not labeled “Youth/Women” I wouldn’t consider it only a “men’s” bow. Generally these mainline bows are going to be more balanced, accurate and tunable. I do understand that most of the mainline bows do not go under a 25.5” draw and for the women out there that have draws shorter than 25.5, it is great there is a good option out there for them. However, I think a lot of women get stuck on a bow labeled for Women and do not give other bows (better bows) a chance. Just a thought, why don’t the Pro Women shooters choose a Passion, Vixen, Stiletto, etc.?



My guess would be too short ATA..., not that they couldn't win with a short ATA bow but they are serious, very serious about their archery and I would almost bet they call their sponsor and get the exact bow built that they want for their shooting style. And also another note, a lot of the women pro's shoot 50-60 lb bows. A shorter ATA bow is not as steady and steady is the name of the game. Longer ATA is more forgiving in 3d and in spots. I can even watch men shooting spots that have short ATA bows and the wiggle and wobble all over the place. When a longer ATA bow is pulled back it just sits there. I am sure it is all in what you get used to but I want the best equipment possible for my shooting style, I shot the Passion, it was ok but to me too short ATA. I shoot a Prestige for hunting and shot one for 3d for a while. There are lots of women Pro's that shoot the Prestige for 3d, it is a freakin awesome bow. 

If you are serious about the sport you have to do your homework and check out every bow available. I read all the manufactures books ad pick a bow that I will think best suits me...I ask my husbands input and also have him to draw one if they have it at the shop, because of course they don't have one I can draw. He knows what I like and has helped me pick out all of my bows if he hasn't just flat out bought them for me.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I do not target/3d shoot, or at least not yet. Speed is more important to us shorter draw/lower poundage shooters because we struggle to just be functional, for me, hunting. i need the smooth draw, speed and accuracy of a pro bow, but the weight, draw of a women/youth bow. I did the "mens" bows, didnt work for me, same as mens hunting clothes, no good.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I cant wait!!! My bow has been shipped!!! Skullworks camo stiletto, 3/16 red eye peep, black whisker biscuit quick shot rest already on it, tuned and set at 43#, 25 1/2". I have accessories waiting!! Kwikiee 3 arrow quiver, black, filled with my carbon express thunderstorm w/ grim reapers/pink quick fletches, axion 2' stabilizer w/ nylon black/pink deer track sling, black gold rush custom 4 pin short draw sight on the way, and my game plan carry bag waiting for that bow!!! It should be a beauty!! I already shot one, so I know they are shooters!!!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

I wanted to shoot a Stiletto to see if I might like it and the shop owner's wife said, "We don't let you shoot it unless you buy it." Ummm... I am not going to drop that kind of money if I don't know how it shoots... Isn't that what a demo bow is for?


----------



## spankustang (Sep 2, 2010)

Reelrydor said:


> I cant wait!!! My bow has been shipped!!! Skullworks camo stiletto, 3/16 red eye peep, black whisker biscuit quick shot rest already on it, tuned and set at 43#, 25 1/2". I have accessories waiting!! Kwikiee 3 arrow quiver, black, filled with my carbon express thunderstorm w/ grim reapers/pink quick fletches, axion 2' stabilizer w/ nylon black/pink deer track sling, black gold rush custom 4 pin short draw sight on the way, and my game plan carry bag waiting for that bow!!! It should be a beauty!! I already shot one, so I know they are shooters!!!


You will love it! My wife is thrilled with hers!
It's skullworks camo also


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

When you say game plan bag, do you mean the Bowbat? If so, do you like it??


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

tsaxybabe said:


> When you say game plan bag, do you mean the Bowbat? If so, do you like it??


 Yes, a bowbat!
As far as organization, definitely!! Not every situation has me carry it into the woods though. Alot of times I scoot into my woods with like 2 hours to hunt, and in that case I take the bare essentials and try to limit movement/noise. On a pack in, all day hunt, they are the bomb! I like to keep my hunting bow in it in my truck because everything I could possibly need is there. I got my stiletto, and I am setting it up now. WB, axion 2" stabilizer, deer track sling, black gold rush sd sight. So far, it cronos faster than my sr-71 w/ same 345gr. arrow, and poundage, and 1" less draw. I have it set at 25 1/2", and the sr=71 is 26 1/2'. WOW!


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's Stella------













Oh yeah, sorry guys, the pink "stiletto" model tag and strings are too cool! I like to hunt, but don't have to look like a man while I do it!!:wink:


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

That's a sweet lookng bow-- how's it shooting for you?

susie


----------

